# Boot room



## doctor Bob (2 Mar 2014)

A painted bootroom with a dark oak worktop.
I think the colour is Elephants breathe.
T & G (v and bead) around the walls, this extends into the utility room but we didn't photograph this as we did the main kitchen as well which is sufficiently impressive.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (2 Mar 2014)

very elegant as usual Doc...like that colour too...rich and nutty


----------



## MrYorke (2 Mar 2014)

Super clean, super sharp. Very tidy job there. Nice 1


----------



## blackrodd (2 Mar 2014)

Elegant and very classy, Love the colours too! Rodders


----------



## Grahamshed (3 Mar 2014)

Lovely looking job.
How the other half live Huh ?


----------



## doctor Bob (3 Mar 2014)

Grahamshed":20snoazf said:


> Lovely looking job.
> How the other half live Huh ?



I'll put up the images of the kitchen in a few days time .................. it's a biggy.......


----------



## richard.heaton (16 Apr 2014)

I think that looks brilliant......just wish i had a room like that in my house.


----------



## Benchwayze (21 Apr 2014)

Super 'proper-job'. Finished beautifully. I'll fix up my utility room similarly. (About 1/2 the size mind!) I like the colour, Elephant's Breath. Just checked out the supplier..... :shock: Oh well, quality lasts I guess.


----------



## jimmychip9858 (23 Apr 2014)

Lovely job - same sort of work that I do, both for a living and fixing up my own place - when I get time and inclination! Kitchen took two years on and off, now started bathroom which is into second month. Wife getting very stressy for some reason - I guess I'd better get a move on. I'll post some pics soon. But I digress - really nice bit of work, and also a bit of an idea for my own hallway, which I want to split with an inner door, creating a kind of lobby, with boot racks - I've got a typical four-storey Victorian terrace, I'm sure everyone knows the sort.


----------



## doctor Bob (23 Apr 2014)

Thanks chaps.
Got a few nice kitchens coming up over the next few months, lots of curved units.


----------



## Stimpi (24 Apr 2014)

Very impressed with this project you must be well satisfied. Liked your web site very professional


----------



## doctor Bob (24 Apr 2014)

Stimpi":98qqruzv said:


> Very impressed with this project you must be well satisfied. Liked your web site very professional



Thanks, I find facebook does as much these days as a website, each post is seen by more and more people, especially if you are prepared to pay a bit in advertising.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Armstrong-Jordan-Ltd/186752778021842


----------

